# My new Spoo ;)



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

she looks amazing!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She looks wonderful!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

She looks great! Beautiful scissoring! 

Good black fur is bless for grooming and she has it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WOOHOO! She looks AMAZING Stacy! You and Kris did a great job grooming her! She has such a beautiful shape! She's always looked amazing, however ;D You've always done great home jobs.

I see you stayed about as late as me and Vienna did when we visited the shop! Hehe!

I wonder if we can get Liberty, Lacey, Vienna, and Vegas all on that bench together..


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Absolutly gorgeous!!!! Wow wow wow! I too would love to see how a proper poodle grooming is done, I know zero about any tricks or rules of grooming to get that stunning outcome. Can't say enough good things about this, so happy for you!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She looks stunning! I don't blame you one bit for wanting to keep looking at her constantly. I would, too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Please send Poodleaday to my house! Your bitch looks great. Nice scissor work. LOOOOOOOVE the topknot!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody! She does look amazing. 



Fluffyspoos said:


> WOOHOO! She looks AMAZING Stacy! You and Kris did a great job grooming her! She has such a beautiful shape! ..


lol! I didn't even touch her, except for holding her head and reassuring her, until we took a picture with her at the end. It was _alllllll_ Kris! 

Seriously. . . reminds me of plastic surgery for a human, but for dogs so much less painful!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey now, that holding head thing is very important.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, amazing. I am so amazed at real poodle groomers!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Liberty looks AMAZING

Ok NOW I REALLY want to take a road trip... Kris will you teach me to scissor like that??? Ok I know I'll need lots of practice and I'll never be as good as you... but a little instruction can't hurt.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

> I know zero about any tricks or rules of grooming to get that stunning outcome. Can't say enough good things about this, so happy for you!





> Ok I know I'll need lots of practice and I'll never be as good as you... but a little instruction can't hurt.


That's exactly how I feel. I know I'll never be able to get her to look _this _ good myself, :adore::adore: but now I have an idea of what I need to work on, and I can't wait to try! It's hard to get better at something when you really have no idea which aspect you need to work on, or if you know it doesn't look right but aren't sure why, and have no idea where to even start to make it look better, or even what questions to ask, even if you did have someone to ask in the first place. Having a teacher is a very good thing.

I feel lucky to have a friend offer to teach me! I seriously think there are a big group of people out there like me, the home groomers, who would sign up in droves for a class, or private lessons with their own dog, just like this. . . aimed not for the typical groomer's clientele, but for those of us who are trying to figure it out on our own. I've never heard of anything like that being offered, but something for all of you amazing groomers to think about, anyway. 

Serious thankyous!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments! I do so enjoy working on poodles 
Please keep in mind, that while I've been a professional pet groomer for a long time, I have only been learning the really cool poodle trims (CC, HCC, modern, german, etc) for about a year. I still have things to learn. 
It is great fun for me to practice on poodles besides my own. Thank you Kat and Stacy for letting me practice on your kids!
Anyone that wants to come to Utah and play at poodle grooming with me, come on over!
Again thanks for all the nice words.
Stacy, I thought you promised NONE of those little bowing emoticons


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Stacy, I thought you promised NONE of those little bowing emoticons


WE ARE WORMS


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

:sorry:
Well, initially. . . there were none, then they just kind of jumped on the screen. :devil: They just fit the response so well. lol!:aetsch:

Fluffy, those are fabulous worms! I think I'm the chubby one. :whoo:
I think that's enough emoticons for one post.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful! I would like one groom like that just to see - right now would be a good time! Their hari is longer than its ever been.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that is stunning work!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks truely Stunning!!!! That is Amazing work!!!!!! I love the clean lines, the tk, the elegance of the clean trim. She looks like a different dog!! GREAT JOB!!!!! How far away is Utah from Illinois again??!!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

She look beautiful!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Liberty looks stunning. A poodleaday you really showed Liberty off to her best advantage. Flufflvr it sounds like you really studied techniques used and took full advantage of this opportunity. Now you need to take tons of pictures and take Liberty all over the place to show her off. No wonder you can't stop smiling.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a very old thread, originally from 2011, but a really cute clip on the poodle!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Any idea why the PoodleForum.com newsletter email includes links to old threads like this?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

flufflvr said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I know I'll never be able to get her to look _this _ good myself, :adore::adore: but now I have an idea of what I need to work on, and I can't wait to try! It's hard to get better at something when you really have no idea which aspect you need to work on, or if you know it doesn't look right but aren't sure why, and have no idea where to even start to make it look better, or even what questions to ask, even if you did have someone to ask in the first place. Having a teacher is a very good thing.
> 
> I feel lucky to have a friend offer to teach me! I seriously think there are a big group of people out there like me, the home groomers, who would sign up in droves for a class, or private lessons with their own dog, just like this. . . aimed not for the typical groomer's clientele, but for those of us who are trying to figure it out on our own. I've never heard of anything like that being offered, but something for all of you amazing groomers to think about, anyway.
> 
> Serious thankyous!


I emphatically agree!!! A class for home groomers would be fantastic!!!
There are 2 grooming schools locally, but neither offer a course for the home groomer much less the 'poodle' home groomer!!!!
In fact, I'm still trying to find a groomer that does more than 'pet' poodle grooms! :frown:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Old thread alert! Liberty is still beautiful and I'm not sure if flufflvr has posted pictures of Libby's new little brother, Quinn, yet, who is a handsome silver kiddo from Marquis Poodles.


----------

